# BIG Matagorda Trout Out Today!



## Run-N-Gun

Captain Fletcher Feldman & Captain Patrick Connelly put their clients on some bigguns today! Come get with us to catch your own Matagorda Monster!

We have boats open this coming week and next Sunday, May 3rd, for anyone interested in getting out on the water!

Contact the office at *979-476-5858* to book your trip! 
*Email: [email protected]
Website: www.run-n-gunadventures.com*


----------



## Run-N-Gun

A couple more solid trophies caught over the weekend!


----------



## Aggieross05

hopefully yall released those fish, help teach your clients the right way to do things and spread the word. I know what the laws are dont need any junior game wardens to let me know. Just my opinion it just happens to be correct.


----------



## going_deep

Says the junior game warden


----------



## pocjetty

Aggieross05 said:


> Just my opinion it just happens to be correct.


Now that's funny. "It's opinion... but it's also fact."

Just for laughs, why don't you tell us one of your opinions that you don't believe is correct?


----------



## Jkmoore03

LMAO! Great catch POCJetty. That was an oxymoron if I’ve ever seen one.


----------



## *DoubleThreat*

MAN!! Them cats consistently catch solid trout in matty,been seriously talking about booking a trip here pretty quick! Great job fellas


----------



## Run-N-Gun

*DoubleThreat* said:


> MAN!! Them cats consistently catch solid trout in matty,been seriously talking about booking a trip here pretty quick! Great job fellas


Now is the time to book! We have a great May special going on right now at some awesome rates! Get with the lodge at 979-476-5858 for any questions or concerns. We'd love to get you and your group on some solid fish!


----------



## Capt_Gilligan

pocjetty said:


> Now that's funny. "It's opinion... but it's also fact."
> 
> Just for laughs, why don't you tell us one of your opinions that you don't believe is correct?


I laughed entirely too hard at this.



Run-N-Gun said:


> Now is the time to book! We have a great May special going on right now at some awesome rates! Get with the lodge at 979-476-5858 for any questions or concerns. We'd love to get you and your group on some solid fish!


I fished with these guys last year in June for a company event (way too much beer was consumed at the lodge) and the conditions sucked but they still managed to put us on decent numbers of fish. The quality of fish was top notch too.

Fished with Caleb the first day and Fletcher the second day. They both were up for the grind. Good people to fish with for sure.


----------



## Totally Tuna

Aggieross05 said:


> hopefully yall released those fish, help teach your clients the right way to do things and spread the word. I know what the laws are dont need any junior game wardens to let me know. Just my opinion it just happens to be correct.


Seriously? It's not their job, yours either.


----------

